# "COVID-19, or, Tanks but no Tanks for actually serious EU Defence Role"



## MarkOttawa (24 May 2020)

Start of a post:


> Further to this post on the Euros and defence (Mr Lindley-French tweets here),
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

